#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Opzoek naar een praktiserende zorgzame man.

## Sister7

---------

----------


## Dienaar 3

> Assalamou3aleikoum,
> 
> Hierbij plaats ik een oproep.
> Ben een jonge vrouw van bijna 23 jaar die graag het huwelijk in wil treden.
> Ben opzoek naar een volwassen man en wil geen jaren contact.
> Niemand van ons is perfect, dus zoek ik iemand die met mij wil praktiseren in sha allah.
> 
> Ben je geinteresseerd dan hoor ik van je.
> 
> wa salam.


Wa alaikomkom Salaam 

Stuur me priv bericht

----------


## Nieuwlicht

> Assalamou3aleikoum,
> 
> Hierbij plaats ik een oproep.
> Ben een jonge vrouw van bijna 23 jaar die graag het huwelijk in wil treden.
> Ben opzoek naar een volwassen man en wil geen jaren contact.
> Niemand van ons is perfect, dus zoek ik iemand die met mij wil praktiseren in sha allah.
> 
> Ben je geinteresseerd dan hoor ik van je.
> 
> wa salam.




Sallaam,

Voel me geroepen!

----------


## Hallohoiheyhi

Salaam, hoe stuur ik een prive bericht?

----------


## Nieuwlicht

Ik denk dat het zo moet!!
Vond je verhaal heel interessant
Wil je graag beter leren kennen

----------


## salone

> Wa alaikomkom Salaam 
> 
> Stuur me priv bericht


Ben zelf 35 jaar 
Zou je graag willen leren kennen

----------


## Licht-Op

> IK zou bij jou kunnen passen , Ik werk als klantenservicemedewerker en heb eigen huisje met 3 kamers . Ben een lieve , knappe , man van 39 jaar die naar zijn soulmate op zoek is en samen wil praktizeren . ik weet veel over de sunni islam dus kunnen we lang met elkaar discussieren . . Lijkt het je wat mail me naar [email protected] inshaallah .




Kom je weer oplichten met je nonsens

----------


## ze3mawination

Pm me aub

----------

